# Phobia RDA & Berserker Mini RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/1/18)

Our 2018 of goodies from Vandy Vape have arrived. 

Phobia RDA
Berserker Mini RTA
Essential Tool Kits
Kensai RTA - Re-stock
Bonza RDA Matte Black - Re-stock 
Iconic RDA Black & Gold - Re-stock

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/1/18)

That Phobia is a VERY sexy looking RDA!!


----------



## Sir Vape (24/1/18)

Stosta said:


> That Phobia is a VERY sexy looking RDA!!



Its a beaut  Really impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

